# Weste Corinne Pheasant Unit



## JMF (Feb 24, 2008)

Just a heads up - I read in the Box Elder News that the West Corinne Pheasant Hunt has been canceled. I guess it means that all of West Corinne will go back to the 2 week season with individual farmers controlling the access.

I have hunted it for the past five years and it seems like the number of birds kept going down and the number of hunters kept going up. :?


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

I hunted out there every year as a kid, but ever since the end of high school things just went to pot with pheasants. I did shoot a few in logan during college, but of course, those days are over as well.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Those SOB farmers! j/k That is too bad!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

it is sad to see yet another unit fall.

Bret


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

JMF said:


> Just a heads up - I read in the Box Elder News that the West Corinne Pheasant Hunt has been canceled. I guess it means that all of West Corinne will go back to the 2 week season with individual farmers controlling the access.
> 
> I have hunted it for the past five years and it seems like the number of birds kept going down and the number of hunters kept going up. :?


I made the mistake of wasting my time with that hunt last year. Me and a friend with three HI SPEED dogs hunted hard for two days and killed exactly 2 roosters. :lol: What's worse, it was the only two roosters we even saw! What a crock. I will NEVER hunt pheasants in this state again. I might as well have been hunting Wood****s. :?


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

tex, 
try an Idaho wma, you can buy a permit for 23 bucks and kill 6 birds but only 2 birds a day. And they plant them during the hunt. Now if that was utah bird farms that would be 6 birds at 18 bucks =$108 If only utah was this bright?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

neckcollar said:


> tex,
> try an Idaho wma, you can buy a permit for 23 bucks and kill 6 birds but only 2 birds a day. And they plant them during the hunt. Now if that was Utah bird farms that would be 6 birds at 18 bucks =$108 If only utah was this bright?


That's a pretty good idea, but I'll go to the mid-west, see 300 pheasants a day, kill 3-4 roosters, some quail, a couple sharpies, and may be a prairie chicken or some huns and NEVER see, be cut off by, or run into another person for 6 days. Ya, it's a little more $$$ but it's **** well worth it. Been doing it every year since 1985 and I'll keep doing it every year till I die. 



> Now if that was Utah bird farms that would be 6 birds at 18 bucks =$108 If only Utah was this bright?


Our state will NEVER spend their precious Elk money on something as trivial as quality upland hunting... :lol: You can't sell a Governers "pheasant tag" for 170K and let the lucky "Spider C0CK" get gunned down by a team of "guides" :roll: for another 25K. You see, that's the problem, special interest groups and bounty hunters can't line their pockets with "pheasant money" :?

Utah can kiss my Butt.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Ummmm, Tex, we hunted that area 1 day, not two...and yes, it did suck.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Ummmm, Tex, we hunted that area 1 day, not two...and yes, it did suck.


Hmmmmm, may be it just *felt like two days...* My bad...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I am sure it did feel like two...that I can't argue!


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Maybe if we put reward bands on there legs more people would pay for the tags.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

neckcollar said:


> Maybe if we put reward bands on there legs more people would pay for the tags.


Cool, then we could just fallow the ***** around and pick the bands out of **** crap. _(O)_


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I've hunted that unit for years now and between my dad and i we usually limit out. We did quite well. It was nice to have a place to hunt.

And by the way it is not any of the farmers being jerks about their land, i've heard there was some not so good things goin on with the whole deal. We know alot of the land owners up there and they were even disappointed to see it go like it did.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

neckcollar said:


> tex,
> try an Idaho wma, you can buy a permit for 23 bucks and kill 6 birds but only 2 birds a day. And they plant them during the hunt. Now if that was utah bird farms that would be 6 birds at 18 bucks =$108 If only utah was this bright?


Actually you need the $80 nonresident license so that makes it 2 birds a day for $103


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I hunted that place for a very long time over 20 years and it sad to see people doing what they do. shoot torwards cows,houses and so on. it sucks it gone.We use to stay on a famer land up there and no it not the farmers fault at all it the ass holes taht hunt up there that dont give a rat ass about the land and so on.Pluse one of teh guys that helped ran it is a big ass to. Im suprised no body kicked his ass.


----------

